# gcc-3.3.2-r5

## szaman

używa ktoś?

jakieś problemy?

----------

## zytek

Raczej nie powinno być żadnych, w PLD jest od jakiegoś czasu.

----------

## no4b

Uzywam, jak narazie problemow nie stwierdzilem.

----------

## Borys

Używam od niedawna, ale jak na razie nie ma problemów.

----------

## fallow

hello ja wlasnie kompiluje kde 3.2 na gcc 3.3.2 - r6

jak narazie , ok  :Smile: 

----------

